# UK: Abrechnung für nie erhaltene reverse-billed SMS



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2008)

Das Thema ist seit 2005 bekannt, jetzt häufen sich im Verbraucherforum "Grumbletext" wieder die Meldungen: Man bekommt eine hohe Mobilfunkrechnung "dank" 'reverse-billed texts' (kostenpflichtig _empfangene und unbestellte_ SMS) - aber hat diese nie erhalten. Weil im Moment gehäuft T-Mobile-Kunden betroffen sind, wurde ich gefragt, ob ich 'was beitragen kann zu dem Thema. Kann ich nicht 

Wenn _reversed billed sms_ in Deutschland je erlaubt werden sollten, können wir gleich am ersten Tag hier eine Sonderrubrik einrichten...


----------



## Franziska (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: UK: Abrechnung für nie erhaltene reverse-billed SMS*

Ich wess ja nicht ob es erlaubt ist, aber es wird hier - den Chatbetreibern - angeboten:
http://www.dtms.de/index.php?cccpage=139



> Dabei werden entweder die vom Nutzer abgeschickten SMS oder (bei einem Abonnement) die vom Nutzer empfangenen SMS über die Mobilfunkrechnung bzw. das Prepaid-Guthaben abgerechnet.



Die Wahl liegt beim Chatbetreiber.


Mir ist da irgendwann auch eine zweite Firma untergekommen, finde ich aber gerade nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: UK: Abrechnung für nie erhaltene reverse-billed SMS*



> Das Prinzip:  Der Nutzer *sendet* einfach eine SMS an eine fünfstellige Kurzwahl, um Dienste zu kaufen oder ein Abonnement abzuschließen.


 Beim _reversed billing_ *empfängt* man eine SMS und zahlt dafür. Besonders perfide wird das, wenn die SMS _unsolicited_ ist, also unerwünscht bzw. unbestellt - _spam_. 

PS: Verlinken wird man die dtms hier schon dürfen - man darf halt keine falschen Tatsachen behaupten, wie z.B. "dtms wurde nicht besonders häufig auffällig als Dienstleister dubioser Firmen"


----------



## Franziska (22 Februar 2008)

*AW: UK: Abrechnung für nie erhaltene reverse-billed SMS*

Ja, und die SMS sendet er ganz aus Versehen auf eine Lock-SMS.

Praktisches Beispiel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=221135#post221135


----------



## Fidul (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: UK: Abrechnung für nie erhaltene reverse-billed SMS*

Weiteres Beispiel, bei dem empfangene SMS nach Bestellung kosten: N24 Teletext S.126


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: UK: Abrechnung für nie erhaltene reverse-billed SMS*

support(at)convisual.de
Noch Fragen, Fidul?


----------

